# Carleton, Mi - 10 WK old Female



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please someone go get this baby!! WTH?! Posted 1/11/12

serious must be gone by tomorrow
reply to: [email protected]

10 week old female akc german shepherd- want gone by tomorrow=snow is coming

there is a rehoming fee
serious inquires ONLY 



 Location: carleton
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, wonder why snow makes someone(probably the breeder) dump a pup?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Because they wouldn't be able to walk through the snow to feed the puppy? She looks like either a bi color or blanket.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I e-mailed the poster...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Jane!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Quickly replied to me!

Said please call Barb 734-***-**** she has all the info

Now why can't this person posting the link provide any information?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh for the love of....So what did "Barb" have to say? And how much snow are you guys getting? We're just getting rain. Weird winter...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I didn't call Barb....

the _Winter Storm Warning!_ is supposed to be in effect tomorrow~rain/changing to snow and about 8" but lake effect is hard to predict. It was 50 and sunny today. We trained outside once again.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Are you getting the puppy??
So glad to see I'm not the only one who rescues craigslist dumps.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No, I believe it is a re-homing fee and will get flagged eventually...not a freebie. 
I'm sure the pup will find a great home(better than where it is now I hope!) Why on earth is the breeder not taking the pup back at only ten weeks, unless it is the breeder doing the 're-homing'?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Geez!! I thought she was free with the "urgency" on her. 
Is it the breeder selling her? At 10 weeks I'd think so.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats my assumption, I could be wrong, pm me if you want the Barbs phone #...I don't want to call her.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Someone also has a 2 year old male and 3 year old female Akc German Shepherd pair for sale in Carleton.(excuse me rehoming fee). doesn't sound like a coincidence to me..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Someone also has a 2 year old male and 3 year old female Akc German Shepherd pair for sale in Carleton.(excuse me rehoming fee). doesn't sound like a coincidence to me..


I emailed the generic Craigslist email last night about the puppy and adults..I received responses from the same email..
this is about the puppy..
"The pup is AKC registered so my mother in law is asking $350, it does need shots. her father passed away leaving a liter of pups to rehome, she placed the rest via ad in the paper and this is the last one left and needs to go."
and the adults..
"they have never been inside."


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So the ad Jax08 posted and the pair is the same person? It is snowing today...wonder what will happen to that pup?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

snow coming, pup must go...

meaning to me the poor puppy is being kept outside?!?!?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> So the ad Jax08 posted and the pair is the same person? It is snowing today...wonder what will happen to that pup?


yes.. same person.. they sent me a picture of the adults..but I can't figure out how to get it on here..


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I HATE people!!! 

That is all. 

No, one more thing. I hope that pup and her parents got a new and wonderful home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ksotto333 said:


> yes.. same person.. they sent me a picture of the adults..but I can't figure out how to get it on here..


 right click the photo, choose the 'save as' option/it will download and then upload it to photobucket

hope that side of the state isn't getting hammered like I am 2 hours west of Carleton.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

one is two years old, one is three..have never been inside..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> right click the photo, choose the 'save as' option/it will download and then upload it to photobucket
> 
> hope that side of the state isn't getting hammered like I am 2 hours west of Carleton.


 thanks.. I'm at work..had to switch to a newer computer..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Poor babies, I wish GSDMI had more resources to help them. I wish I could help!!


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

OMG!!!! Those two beautiful UNWANTED dogs only know love from each other....now they will be seperated. So sad.


----------

